# Summer Movies - so far



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So, the summer is about half over.  What have been your favorite summer movies?  

For me, the one movie I still have to say I loved the most is Star Trek Into Darkness.  I also quite enjoyed Man of Steel - I know lots of people seem to want to diss the movie, but my wife and I enjoyed it.

I also just saw The Heat and we laughed the entire time.

So, anyone else?


----------



## DooneyKat (Jul 24, 2012)

Saw The Heat yesterday and really liked it. I think they set up the sequel with the case Sarah (Sandra Bullock) mentioned a few times.

Now You See Me was good but I was hoping for more Michael Caine and Morgan Freeman


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Before Midnight.  There IS Oscar buzz about it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We recently saw The Heat as well. Funny, but not quite as funny as I expected. Enjoyed it a lot though.

Saw Monsters University with the kiddos. Good movie and enjoyed that one as well. Very cute. Funny too.

Looking forward to Grown Ups 2! We really loved the first one so we can't wait for this one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This has been my summer of movies, not all in the theaters.... Turns out my mom LIKES movies, but my dad never takes her, so since she and I are alone here clearing out my grandparent's home before putting it up for sale I've been filling in a bit of her movie dearth.
I can't even think of all of the movies we have seen in the last 8 weeks. Thank goodness for Hulu, Netflix & Amazon Prime, we're seeing 2 a week at the theater, and at least 1 a day-sometimes 2 or 3- at home on my laptop from online services, and bought 6 or 10 from stores while out shopping.
This week she really liked 
Shawshank Redemption
IQ
Kate & Leopold


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

We went to see Joss Whedon's version of Much Ado About Nothing last night.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Haven't seen the newest take on Much Ado, but it'll have to be something special to beat out the Kenneth Branaugh version!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I usually don't go to the theater in summer. Main reason is that the movies they usually put out during, just don't interest me. I don't do cartoons or animated stuff, I don't like superhero movies based on cartoons. I don't like brutal beat them and shoot them up movies. I do like regular fun action movies like they used to do in the 80's and early 90's. 

The one with Sandra Bullock looks like it might be fun, I like here. But I can wait until its out on stream somewhere. I like sci fi movies, but don't see any. Maybe that Whitehouse movie if its a regular action with some humor. I like historical stuff, but none of that ever gets made, other than for TV on occasion. 

And I am tired of pretentious indy stuff. So much is trying so hard to be so special and artsy and it just bores me to tears. 

I just want to be entertained if I am going to pay all this money to go to the actual theater. It has been a while.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

We love going to the movies, especially in the summer when it's sweltering outside.

I'm not a big fan of Star Trek but I loved both the movies. Good popcorn fun.

Didn't care for Superman - the end dragged on forrrrrreverrrrrr.

Went to Monsters U last week with my son. He brought up a good point... he was a little kid when the first Monsters came out and he will be a college freshmen in the fall so he thought that was pretty cool. Good movie but I like the first one better.

Hubby & son have seen almost all the guy movies & have enjoyed them all. Thank goodness we have a rewards program at our theater!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Star Trek....cuz I have a crush on Benedict Cumberbatch (aka Sherlock Holmes from Sherlock)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I saw the Star Trek movie and loved it.  I also saw The Heat and unlike everyone else here, I totally disliked it.  I found the use of the "F" word to be mind numbing, and I am not a prude when it comes to that.  It just became tedious.  And i didn't find the plot to be anything special.  Maybe my expectations were too high cause I like Sandra Bullock but it just didn't do it for me.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I have to admit, despite the far-fetched plot and ridiculous body count, I loved 'White House Down.' Channing Tatum and Jamie Foxx made a great team, and somehow they managed to find just the right tone of humor in an otherwise serious film. Just a really great popcorn, summer movie. Jamie Foxx had some of the best one-liners I've heard in a while.

I liked 'The Heat' too. And 'Star Trek.'


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I really want to see "The Heat," I really want to see them dance together.  When I see the ads on TV, it looks so funny.  I'm not a Trekker, so I'll have to pass on that.  

It seems to me that it was easier before to find great movies to watch, five years ago.  Lately it's hard to find something really interesting.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I went to see *Despicable Me 2 *with two friends yesterday. Enjoyed the movie. But the kids' chatter and noise was horrible. We saw it at the AMC Magic Johnson theater in Harlem. Some of the kids on my row looked like they were 2-5 years old and probably didn't understand what was on the screen other than the minions' scenes.

There isn't much out there that I would want to see this summer, and I wouldn't have gone to see this one on my own.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Went to see The Lone Ranger today.
Loved it!
Don't want to talk about the ridiculous flap about the movie.
It is indeed Mr. Depp playing Jack Sparrow as an American Indian rather than a pirate - and well done.
The homage to so many westerns (highlighted by the modified music for each) was great.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

If you're thinking of seeing _We're the Millers _ forget it. Saturday my husband and I took our grandson and his girlfriend to brunch and a movie. Left it up to him to pick the movie and he chose We're the Millers. We sat there cringing as we watched one of the worse movies I have ever seen. Afterward, my grandson admitted that all he knew about the movie was it was a comedy staring Jennifer Aniston. Since he's an Aniston fan, he thought it would be a good film. 
IT WASN'T​The movie is filled with continuing references to male and female genitals, drugs and profanity masquerading as comedy. Aniston plays a stripper, which allows her to take off her clothes several times and dance suggestively, apparently to prove that she isn't over the hill quite yet. Throughout the movie, she mugs for the camera, which I assume is to compensate for the fact she lacks any real acting ability. Why a star of Aniston stature would sink to this level is beyond me. I would feel sorry for her, if the movie wasn't so terribly offensive on so many levels. My advice is to avoid this movie. It's a waste of time and money and under no circumstances allow your children to see it.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw The Heat. It was so funny but I'd still be laughing when the next wisecrack came so I'd miss it. I'll have to see it again. With family in MA and RI, it was extra fun. Did you notice the movie had the "Housewives of South Boston" in there? Riot!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Maud Muller said:


> Aniston plays a stripper, which allows her to take off her clothes several times and dance suggestively, apparently to prove that she isn't over the hill quite yet. Throughout the movie, she mugs for the camera, which I assume is to compensate for the fact she lacks any real acting ability. Why a star of Aniston stature would sink to this level is beyond me.


Thanks for the info. That's one of the reasons I don't plan on seeing it. I don't understand why so many actresses of a certain age feel they need to play a stripper so that we can all see they've still got it. My oldest teen son and I saw 'The Conjuring' (pretty good movie) and 'We're the Millers' was one of the previews for that movie. I was embarrassed to see just the trailer with him. And judging by his face, I think he felt the same!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I liked Pacific Rim it was fun
Star Trek 2 was much better than the first remake. The plotholes were much smaller (as in you couldn't drive a starship through them this time)


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Enjoyed, "2 Guns". Good humor and action.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> Haven't seen the newest take on Much Ado, but it'll have to be something special to beat out the Kenneth Branaugh version!


I heartily agree! Denzel!


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Pacific Rim was awesome. The Wolverine was surprisingly good as well--I say surprisingly because the previous one was soooooo bad.


----------



## TRGoodman (Jul 9, 2012)

HappyGuy said:


> Haven't seen the newest take on Much Ado, but it'll have to be something special to beat out the Kenneth Branaugh version!


Definitely. The Branaugh version's my favorite also. As much as I love Nathan Fillion as an actor, I can't see how he'll top Michael Keaton as Dogberry. The horse gag gets me every time.



HarryK said:


> Pacific Rim was awesome. The Wolverine was surprisingly good as well--I say surprisingly because the previous one was soooooo bad.


Pacific Rim was amazing.


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

Saw THE HEAT the other day... the 'searching for the balls scene' nearly had me passing out from laughing so hard.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> I liked Pacific Rim it was fun
> Star Trek 2 was much better than the first remake. The plotholes were much smaller (as in you couldn't drive a starship through them this time)


Loved Star Trek: Into Darkness - thought the plot was quite clever in places and loved Cumberbatch as the villan. 
Took my teenage son to see Pacific Rim at the Imax and to my surprise, I loved it.
Also like the Alan Partridge movie - Alpha Papa - but I'm guessing that might not have been shown in the States as Alan is a British cult classic and quite niche.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

After not going to a movie theatre for nearly 5 years,  in the last couple of months I've seen

Star Trek  -  loved it
Oblivion -  liked it  (not a TC fan, but he was OK)
Mortal Instruments -  great YA movie, enjoyed it a lot
Elysium -  loved it


Annoyed that I mised several others I wanted to see.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Lyndl said:


> After not going to a movie theatre for nearly 5 years, in the last couple of months I've seen
> 
> Star Trek - loved it
> Oblivion - liked it (not a TC fan, but he was OK)
> ...


I'm not into sci-fi but loved Start Trek and Pacific Rim...so perhaps I should give Elysium a go...


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Rented, “Olympus Has Fallen” DVD. Good writing and acting, good directors and decent action.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Steve W. said:


> Saw THE HEAT the other day... the 'searching for the balls scene' nearly had me passing out from laughing so hard.


I love Melissa McCarthy. She's hilarious.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm just waiting for the second Hobbit.


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

Sean Sweeney said:


> I'm just waiting for the second Hobbit.


Me too


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

It got trashed by the critics but I got a tremendous kick out of "The Great Gatsby".


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, went to see Elysium - it's a kind of like Wall-E for adults with gore thrown in.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Grace Elliot said:


> OK, went to see Elysium - it's a kind of like Wall-E for adults with gore thrown in.


Haha, yes, well put!


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Saw Mortal Instruments and I liked it

The Conjuring: still shaking my head  
Insidious 2, my daughter is dragging me to it


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I gotta say, my wife and I did not see much more than when I first posted this. We saw The Butler and enjoyed it very much, though.


----------

